# Near Charlotte, NC 01-28, Some real nice Equipment.



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2020)

CLT Auctions | Precision Turning & Machining Auction lots
					

Bid Live at CLT Auctions's Precision Turning & Machining Auction auction




					www.bidspotter.com


----------



## Chewy (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for the listing.  Just joined.  Charles


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2020)

Chewy said:


> Thanks for the listing.  Just joined.  Charles


There's a couple of gems in it for sure. I'm thinking about one of the 5C Collet chucks.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 16, 2020)

I have bid and won items from them. Decent outfit. Just beware they charge 15% buyer premium and 7% sales tax. So you will pay 22% over your winning bid so bid with that in mind.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I have bid and won items from them. Decent outfit. Just beware they charge 15% buyer premium and 7% sales tax. So you will pay 22% over your winning bid so bid with that in mind.


I spent the day watching auctions. looks like 18% PLUS sales tax is the new way. So 25%+... Gone are the day of 10%?
This auction is 16 & 7.....


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah always amuzing to see some bidders going after an item. And by the time it is done they have way over paid when you add the premium and sales tax.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Yeah always amuzing to see some bidders going after an item. And by the time it is done they have way over paid when you add the premium and sales tax.


A couple, three years ago we were at one auction where some scumbag went off the rails, riling against the ladys at checkout for this. They had to call the police.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 23, 2020)

That HLV-H is sure nice . I just think it will soar as time runs out .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 26, 2020)

They've updated the lathe listings with videos of the lathes under power.
I've fallen in love with #95 the Import-ish looking SB 1308, but not too sure about the sound in the video.
The Hardinge is whisper quiet as is one of the LeBlonds.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 27, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> That HLV-H is sure nice . I just think it will soar as time runs out .


Sitting @$7000 as of 2pm EST. 
There was one last year that had come out of a research lab, it was gorgeous. IIRC it went for over $12K
They seem to be blowing right past the $10K mark.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

$14,250 now with over 3 hours left .


----------



## Chewy (Jan 28, 2020)

Went to auction and inspected items.  Most everything are in very good condition, some close to excellent. In particular, I looked at SB1308 at request of *middle.road. * I listened to the machine and watched it run.  IMO you are buying $1K of accessories and getting a free lathe.  Currently at $1160*.*  Will post some closing prices when I am able*. * Little mini lathe CF918 is fully loaded*.* Currently at $725. Same deal. all you need is metal to start turning.  Already getting out bid on my stuff.  Will see how it all shakes out.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

The Hardinge would sure blow anyones hobby shop budget thru the roof , but none the less , very nice machine . 

Trying to log onto their site locks my puter up . Lets see what the HLVH goes for at 10 .


----------



## rwm (Jan 28, 2020)

10 AM. The prices are already pretty high, especially when you figure in the buyers premium and the rigging and transporting. I am not sure what some of these people are thinking!
Robert


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

This is quite exciting , kinda like watching an Ebay item end !  Yep , so the HLV-H is way over $17,000 with the fees and stuff . Maybe it'll break 20 Gs .

I'm sure their are a few trigger fingers shaking at this point . Putting in a maximum bid with a minute left is a guessing game , and these guys have been at it for weeks . Lets see how this ends up . Total now stand at just over $17,500 .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2020)

Oddly - rigging, at least loading, was free at this one. Haven't seen that in ages.
Everything getting up there...

The SB1308 shot up to $3K as I submitted this.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

I saw that . Time is running out .


----------



## rwm (Jan 28, 2020)

Who is paying $190 plus fees for the butcher block tables?! That exact top is $219 at Lowes brand new! I bought 2 of those for $50 each.
Robert


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

Here we go .$14,500 with less than 10 minutes to go ! ( where is the eating popcorn imoji ) ? 
$14750 now


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2020)

rwm said:


> Who is paying $190 plus fees for the butcher block tables?! That exact top is $219 at Lowes brand new! I bought 2 of those for $50 each.
> Robert


Yeah, Butcher block tables have been going high lately.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2020)

#68 is still low. And I am tempted. But 4hrs each way to Charlotte, and load up and back....   pheeeeew

'My' SB1308 just hit $3550....  

Dang - look at the Heavy 10s


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

$15,250 on the Hardinge . 9 minutes left .

I just searched under the seats of all my vehicles . Unfortunately I couldn't come up with much . Oh, well , another slipps away .


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> $15,250 on the Hardinge . 9 minutes left .
> 
> I just searched under the seats of all my vehicles . Unfortunately I couldn't come up with much . Oh, well , another slipps away .


SOFAS, RECLINERS! quick check them!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

We never got to see the hammer price . Last bid was $15,250 , which would put it at $18, 757 minimum out the door . Still not outrageous for a near new machine .


----------



## rwm (Jan 28, 2020)

The hammer price was $15250
Robert


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2020)

rwm said:


> The hammer price was $15250



Well , with that being known ……………………………………...I can now go fix the toilet on my to do list .

I just had to make sure that I didn't " miss a deal " .


----------



## rwm (Jan 28, 2020)

Not many good deals to be had. Charlotte does not have a lot of surplus tools going around like say, Michigan, Ohio, or the Northeast, so my theory is the prices get high because of supply/demand. Now if you want textile mill equipment....
Robert


----------



## Chewy (Jan 28, 2020)

Some quick approximate prices, I may have missed the closing price:
55lb anvil $130  J-head Bridgeport's $1350 & 1950    Leblond 14x30  $3300    Butcher block work benches $120-220  Hardinge HLV-EM  $15250
CF 918 mini lathe $1450  Tormach PCNC 1100  $8500   SB heavy's $3000 & 3350   SB1308  $3600
Micro Kenetics 1236 CNC lathe $3000   Peerless 14" band saw $525  Motor car gear head ZX-28 mill  $1950  Hardinge D1-5C Chucks $180

Overall the equipment was in very good shape. Just went WAY to hell out of my price range.  Plus 23% tax and buyers premium


----------



## middle.road (Jan 28, 2020)

Here ya go Gents, from your friendly neighborhood geek.
I'm still working to tweak the format of the output, however it does show the prices, but I only got lots 1-132.
(Actually, I just loaded the auction in another browser and they are still showing the prices...)

001_CLT.....pdf has all the lots with prices, but not hot links 
001full_CLT.....pdf - has the lots with links. Unfortunately it is one looooong page. Just have to zoom in.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 28, 2020)

rwm said:


> Not many good deals to be had. Charlotte does not have a lot of surplus tools going around like say, Michigan, Ohio, or the Northeast, so my theory is the prices get high because of supply/demand. Now if you want textile mill equipment....
> Robert


Yep pretty slim pickings. The only thing I bought close to Charlotte when I was living there was my Doall bandsaw. I actually got it from a guy in Midland. I think most of the small machine shops have closed up long ago so nothing comes up for sale.


----------

